# Ruger Old Army



## FormerParatrooper (Oct 15, 2019)

My Father has been passing my inheritance to me every so often, he wants to make I get the firearms and not some other family members who are less responsible. So last week he gives me this Ruger Old Army. Said he has only shot it a few times, and it looks pretty good still. I have not had the chance to take it out yet, but will soon.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 15, 2019)

Black powder -- Yes? 

California has some screwy laws about inheriting firearms. Mostly related to "assault" style firearms.


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Oct 16, 2019)

So does a few other States, fortunately most of the firearms were antiques so less fuss. The modern firearms were handled by my cousin who is an FFL in the State where my Father lives, and a FFL in my home State did me a favor by not charging me for the transfers. Has he charged the going rate, I would have been broke. There were quite a few firearms when it was decided he needed them gone. He has early stages of dementia and has figured it was better to get them out. 


Black powder. .45 cal.


----------



## gnappi (Dec 31, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> Black powder -- Yes?
> 
> California has some screwy laws about inheriting firearms. Mostly related to "assault" style firearms.



Back in the day when single shots were prevalent, a six shooter was considered as deadly as todays assault weapon. 

I'm so glad I picked Florida to move to after I left school in the 70's.


----------



## gnappi (Jan 4, 2020)

I went to a gunshow in Miami today, there was a stainless "Old Army" there and I was sorely tempted, but I left it there :-(


----------



## GTS225 (Jan 5, 2020)

gnappi said:


> I went to a gunshow in Miami today, there was a stainless "Old Army" there and I was sorely tempted, but I left it there :-(



So, you're having non-buyer's remorse? :? [-X 

Roger


----------



## gnappi (Jan 8, 2020)

GTS225 said:


> gnappi said:
> 
> 
> > I went to a gunshow in Miami today, there was a stainless "Old Army" there and I was sorely tempted, but I left it there :-(
> ...



Yes, yes I am.


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Aug 16, 2020)

I took her out and put her thru the paces. 

Ergonomics are pretty good. Feels right in the hand, balances nicely and got the Clint Eastwood and John Wayne vibe with it. 

It was fun to shoot. Now I am looking at the conversion cylinder for it.


----------

